# Cost of Living in Canada



## sachin2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I, Sachin , from India. I am in process of discussing the position with one of organsation in India. They will post me in Singapore. I am Engg Graduate & Master's in Information Management. Total year of experience is 10 yrs.
I would like to know the below things from you to have a fruitful discussion on table with firm.

1 ) Minimum Salary for this Qulaification offered in Manufacturing Industry
2) Living Cost per Month ( Pls furnish details as possible )
3) Travelling Mode in Singapore.
4) Food ( type , Cost etc )
5) Work culture.
6) Social Security

In addition to above if you wish to inform me then Pls let me know.

Thanks in advance for sparing the valuable time for giving me the required information.

Regards
Sachin


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Excuse Me dear Mr. Sachin,

In case you are not aware, Singapore is not in Canada. You should post this in the Singapore Forum website.


----------



## sachin2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

ArabRose said:


> Excuse Me dear Mr. Sachin,
> 
> In case you are not aware, Singapore is not in Canada. You should post this in the Singapore Forum website.



it was just typing mistake . I want to kow about canada only.

Pls help me on this.

Sachin


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

I am lost. Are they posting you to Canada or to Singapore?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Mr Sachin , for someone in INFORMATION MANAGEMENT , your error in typing puts you in very poor light , 2 countries half a world apart ???????


----------

